# Poop



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Normal or not


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

There is a website you can go too where there are pics of normal or diseased poo ... I searched it on bing cant remember it off hand what the website is called


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://chat.allotment.org/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Again. Thanks bee!


----------

